# Green lighting?



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried green lighting? I came across this youtube video of the city trucks being up fitting with green lighting and thought it looked pretty sweet. I still need to look and see if its legal to run green lighting in Iowa. But I figure, I would see if anyone on here has ever tried it. Here's the youtube video. Skip to 1 minute, its when they start to show the actual lighting. Thanks.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Here in New York state, Emergency Medical personnel run green lights on their personal vehicles when responding for a call. 
I think they would be much more effective than yellow. Yellow lights that are too bright can make it very difficult to see the vehicle itself.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

South Seneca;1538903 said:


> Here in New York state, Emergency Medical personnel run green lights on their personal vehicles when responding for a call.
> I think they would be much more effective than yellow. Yellow lights that are too bright can make it very difficult to see the vehicle itself.


 I looked it up online and it didn't have a real straight answer for the color green. It seems to be a generic color for warning. Im going to check with my local PD on monday and see what they say. I just was thinking it would be really cool to have a few green lights on the truck. So far I haven't seen anyone around here with them.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

A lot of states will say no because green is used for site command and a few other things but i depends on the state. i know in WI it is frowned upon but not really enforced


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

This issue has been visited several times on here in the last year . As per the Ohio DOT video the Green works great in WhiteOut Conditions and if your Plowing in Iowa in whiteout conditions I might say your Ok and if your on Private Property again prolly ok. I have talked to a few Patrol Officers here and they told me On private property they didnt have a problem with it being Green , Amber or Clear. I dont think running down the road with green flashing between properties would be a very smart move. Check with your local enforcement.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

nrplowguy;1538988 said:


> A lot of states will say no because green is used for site command and a few other things but i depends on the state. i know in WI it is frowned upon but not really enforced


This is a true.
In firefighting, a green light represents center of command. Just use an amber light, and turn it off when you get on the road.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

In the mid 80's I had amber green in my light bar. At the time security and a few landscape companies had green. It is a good combination. Michigan now wants only incident command vehicles to have the green lights, but on private property, it should be okay.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

In Canada, Green is for volunteer fire fighter use on person vehicles. You would get in trouble if you used them for any other purpose. If you want impact throw a couple clear in, they work great.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

clear is worse... look at your own states laws they vary drastically.... stick to amber and youll be good. of course once your on private property you can do whatever you want... red and blues if you wanted...


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Around here people run whatever colors they want. I saw about a dozen different trucks running white light bars. A couple with purple, and one with... I kid you not, red and blue. I think that at 2 in the morning during a snowstorm police have much more important things to do than write tickets for plow guys' lights

The red and blue ticked me off real bad b/c he was running it going down the road


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

SharpBlades;1546795 said:


> Around here people run whatever colors they want. I saw about a dozen different trucks running white light bars. A couple with purple, and one with... I kid you not, red and blue. I think that at 2 in the morning during a snowstorm police have much more important things to do than write tickets for plow guys' lights
> 
> The red and blue ticked me off real bad b/c he was running it going down the road


Hey maybe he was the snow police.:laughing:


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

in ohio the dot is starting to use green lihjt on its trucks it is suppose to be for more visibility in the snow 

my only problem with that is ODOT runs white truck which naturally blends in in snowy condition they should pick a different color truck


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Amber is the only legal color in MA. Around here I see the clear and red in the tail light strobes, but that seems to be common most places even if its not legal. The local police around here would probably ticket someone running green down the road, most guys here will run either their mini bar or corners down the roads since some of the roads are narrow, lets the other car know he takes up more room (I always angled my plow to minimize the width but for some reason alot of guys driving though my neighborhood like to keep it straight on this narrow road)


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

If this works here is a video of my New Soundoff Ghost LED's Green & Amber along with Whelen White Vertex's in the Reverse Lights





 Night time




 Day time


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I noticed ODOT's addition of green lights and thought it was such a great idea I bought four of those Soundoff green/green ghost LED's for my truck. Can't wait till they arrive, although I probably won't get them on till spring but it'll be sexy for next winter.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Fourbycb;1560813 said:


> If this works here is a video of my New Soundoff Ghost LED's Green & Amber along with Whelen White Vertex's in the Reverse Lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, how much did those ghost's run you? I have the amber/amber Whelen Ions (essentially the same light) and they are ungodly bright....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Fire_n_Ice;1561297 said:


> Just curious, how much did those ghost's run you? I have the amber/amber Whelen Ions (essentially the same light) and they are ungodly bright....


Not his price, but this might help.....
http://sirennet.com/soeghst1.html


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I paid a couple dollars more than Sirennets 81.00 price . Sirenents web site did not have the Green / Amber listed in there choice's all tho if called I am sure they could of gotten them


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

Just switched a bad led to green today. After seeing the state trucks I was sold.


----------

